

Ask HN: Open Software License Day - lifeisstillgood

The OpenSSL project and Heartbleed show the problems with volunteer projects with woeful underfunding for auditing and testing.<p>Can I suggest that one day a year, let&#x27;s say the 8th April, we encourage a world wide installed code audit - a sort of global &#x27;pkg_info &gt; whatsrunning.txt&#x27;<p>People can anonymously contribute the pkgs and versions installed (useful info anyway) or they can contribute amounts in chunks of 1000USD, distributed on a pro rata basis on pkgs installed<p>This way we discover more about the real usage of OSS software in the wild, we encourage responsible sysadmin and methods, and we encourage a single point of contributing cash to open source projects.
======
SEMW
sudo apt-get install popularity-contest

results are hosted at [http://popcon.debian.org/](http://popcon.debian.org/)

